# Newbie wondering about 1.8



## Mattme (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi all,

I've not really been in a position to but any nice cars for the last few years, but I'm not looking at a fairly new (Mk3) TT, around 2016-2017.
Driving a 2010 1.2 Polo currently, can't from a 2.8i Capri and a350z before that.

My main question is, what are your thoughts on the 1.8 Vs 2.0 variants?

Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try your question in the mk3 section should get some answers there


----------



## Mattme (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks, I will do that now.

Was hoping to get access to the marketplace to see if anything piqued my interest there. Not sure how long new members have to wait or what the post count is.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
There is no post or time limit for access as it encourages bumping etc, which will cause more delay.
For access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## Mattme (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi Hoggy, thanks for your response.

Aye, I read that post, and completely appreciate the reasoning behind introducing such measures. Just frustrating when I'm reading all these posts about a car I want but don't yet own!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mattme said:


> Hi Hoggy, thanks for your response.
> 
> Aye, I read that post, and completely appreciate the reasoning behind introducing such measures. Just frustrating when I'm reading all these posts about a car I want but don't yet own!


Hi, Frustrating I know, but just trying to protect the genuine posters.
Keep checking it may happen sooner than you think, but I'm sure you would like some stickers for when you get your TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sometimes it's not how much you post but what you post


----------



## Mattme (Dec 12, 2020)

ZephyR2 said:


> Sometimes it's not how much you post but what you post


So you're saying I should post nudes? It went be pretty but I'll do it for the cause.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mattme said:


> So you're saying I should post nudes? It went be pretty but I'll do it for the cause.


 :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Mattme (Dec 12, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Frustrating I know, but just trying to protect the genuine posters.
> Keep checking it may happen sooner than you think, but I'm sure you would like some stickers for when you get your TT.
> Hoggy.


I don't mind supporting forums and communities, and frequently do contribute financially, however I do not appreciate feeling pressured into it or being ringfenced. Feels like a joining fee to me.
Hopefully soon I'll be a fully fledged member and will be happy to promote and support the site.


----------



## Mattme (Dec 12, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Mattme said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying I should post nudes? It went be pretty but I'll do it for the cause.
> ...


This looks like the wrong end of stick to me.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mattme said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Frustrating I know, but just trying to protect the genuine posters.
> ...


Hi, No one is pressurising you & it is not a joining fee, Most achieve access just by being a genuine poster. 
Hoggy.


----------

